# How's my layout look to you?



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's the layout of my apartment and the current speaker locations. The ceiling is vaulted with the highest point above the surround closest to the kitchen. The surrounds are all set about 9 feet above the ground and angled towards seating area. The biggest problem I have is running the wires. I would like to have the sub near the sofa but no good way to run the wire.










1: TV, equipment and center above tv.
2: Sub
3: Surrounds

Blue is sofa and chairs, brown is end tables.

Any suggestions?

Steve


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are your front surrounds your front mains? If so, I would recommend locating them on each side of the TV, about the width of the sofa and ear level. Keep the rear surrounds as they are for now.

The sub response could end up being a challenge in that location, but you can try it there and see. Right next to that kitchen opening, you'll most likely get zero room gain... and I suspect it will fall off rapidly below 30-35Hz. You may get better results locating it on the left side of the TV and even over in the left corner if it will fit over there somewhere.

Is this setup the only options you have? 

What is the area left of the sofa and why not consider placing your TV, front mains, sub, etc, on that wall?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought about moving the front speakers, yes they are the only front speakers, on the small walls on either side of the tv. I could buy some stands and put them there and if I like it mount the speakers on the wall. I can move the sub to the other side of the tv with no problem but to go anywhere else I'd have the cable running across a door opening.
You raised a question for me with your front speaker question. I have a set of Klipsch speakers that I used for my stereo, would it make sense to use those as my front speakers and use the surround speakers as sides? I would think the Klipsch would overpower the smaller surround speakers. 
If you are talking about the outside wall to the left of the sofa, that's all window. The only window in that room so I really can't block it.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Steve,

I agree with Sonnie about moving the mains in. I think your sub will probably start heading to the other side of the bedroom door -- toward that corner. I'd probably start there, but it may be too far away from your listening position. Luckily, it's usually fairly easy to play with sub placement, but it may be more difficult aesthetically in the end. 

What kind of equipment are you using? 

I wouldn't worry about the mains overpowering the rest of the speakers. Once you get everything set up, you will set each level, and all should sound OK. The only thing I would worry about is matching the speakers, especially the front three (sub can be a different brand and it won't matter). If you use Klipsch mains, I'd at least have a Klipsch center. 

On the other hand, if your current "mains" are 2" leftover PC speakers, I'd go with the Klipsch mains and "live with" the 2" leftover PC speaker as center and surrounds until you get a match. 

Finally, can you upload a few pics. I love nice layout pics like you have already posted because it gives a perfect overhead view of what's going on, and usually to scale. But pictures give another impression of exactly how things are set up.

Overall, with the information we have here, I think you have a good setup. Things look pretty symmetrical, and you have room to move around a little if you need to tweak.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think Otto has given you all good advice.

Pictures will be good and if you need them hosted you can use our Home Theater Photos area.

Also, list all your equipment for us if you don't mind. You might also add it to your profile.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll try to do some pics and post them soon. I have a HK AVR 435, 65w per channel. 
HSU Ventriloquist V-12 speakers and center, http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vt-12.html, 
and a HSU STF-1 sub, http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-1.html. 
If it matters I have a NEC 42" plasma.

Talked to the part time live in GF tonight about moving speakers. She pretty much poopoo'd the idea of speakers on either side of the tv. "Will that mean even more wires showing?" She brought up one thing I didn't think about too, I have a Roomba vacuum, I don't think the wall sensing bumper would be sensitive enough to stop it from knocking over speaker stands. I think I'm going to try wall mounting on either side of the tv anyway but will have to put them a little higher than ear level. I might put the center speaker under the tv instead of above it too or would it be better to have the center at about the same height as the sides?
I'll let you guys know how the changes work.

Steve


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry but batteries in the camera died as I was trying to load pictures in the computer. Poor quality pic but you get the idea. I moved the front speakers to the walls beside the TV as you guys suggested. Sound is more focused and louder but I miss the better surround that I had before. I would have to say that the sound is better with this layout though. Moved sub too and turned it up some since it's further from where I sit. Also moved the center speaker to below the TV.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well you are limited as to what you can do, so maybe you just do what you can and try to live with it.

One thing you could try is placing that sub in the nook under the TV. Move those two source components to top of the receiver and place the sub there in that right bottom area. You'll probably get more room gain from it then, although it could be boomy without anything to tame the response... like the BFD.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie,
It's hard to tell from that pic but the components under the center speaker are on a glass shelf that's part of the TV stand. Even if I could move the components I don't know how the sub would sound sitting on a glass shelf. Oh yea, I'll get rid of the cardboard box as soon as I can find something to put the components on. I had to put something there because the cables were too short after moving things around. Guess I'll just have to like the speaker layout and sound the way it is... and that ain't so bad.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> I don't know how the sub would sound sitting on a glass shelf.


My guess is better than where it's at... and worth a try.


----------

